

Show HN: Chrome plugin to show movie info/trailers when browsing the Pirate Bay - jpatters
http://jpatterson.me/the-pirate-beacon/

======
Fogest
You should also make it so that when you search for something on pirate bay it
orders the results by the top seed results. IE: not having to manually click
on "Seeds" to order it this way.

